# Artcam need help.



## eric.miravete (Apr 22, 2012)

Necesito ayuda Artcam. 

Hola Foreros, realice este grabado en encino tiene medidas de 35 cm x 35 cm y profundidad de 3.4 cm. y el grabado va a 6 mm con una V 45°. Al realizar las trayectorias de artcam no cuide el paso lateral y lo puse a 3.5 y me dejo bastante trabajo manual para la limpieza del grabado. 

La pregunta es: como limitar la trayectoria de la V 45° y que se logre hacer la misma trayectoria a 6 mm, pero en pasos de 2 mm cada vez? y 
2.- Como lograr otra optimizar el tiempo de mecanizado? ya que la herramienta de V45° tarda como 6 a 8 hras para realizarlo?

Agradezco sus comentarios y opiniones. 

Artcam need help.

Hello Members, do you have this recorded in oak measures 35 cm x 35 cm and depth of 3.4 cm. and etching is 6 mm with a 45 ° V. In conducting paths artcam not care the side and put it at 3.5 and left me to clean craft of engraving.

The question is how to limit the trajectory of the V 45 ° is achieved and do the same trajectory to 6 mm, but in steps of 2 mm each time? and
2. - How to achieve another optimize machining time? as the tool V45 ° takes about 6-8 hrs to do it?

I appreciate your comments and opinions.


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

With ArtCAM you can set your max pass depth in the tool database for each tool. As for optimizing, ArtCAM will do the best (fastest) possible for the tool used. If there enough room for area clearance tool such as 1/8 (3mm) endmill for example then you can use a roughing operation in the Vcarve option. Hope this is what you are asking about, good luck.


----------

